# Tips before moving to HK



## juliocrdjuliocrd (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been offered job in HK and I'm very tempted to accept, but before moving I would like to know if you can share your knowledge with me.

Any idea about a website to find a place to rent (or to share with other expats) I have a budget of HK$ 8000-9000 a month. Also, what would be the best area to live in.

Thanks for your help and if you can share any tip will be good, in return if I move to HK I can teach any of you a bit of Spanish or make an awesome dinner  I'm from Peru and I'm a great cook.

Cheers and have a great day all of you.
Julio


----------



## yvonnehome (Aug 16, 2013)

*Tips*

Hey Julio

Congrats!! HK is a fantastic city to live and work. 

the best site to look for sharing in HK are craiglist HK and asiaexpatshk

With your budget you can look at wan chi , sheung wan or mid-west central. these are in hong kong island short distance (20 mins to central of hong kong island ) 
If you can travel a little then Kennedy Town will be a nice option too. 

i hope this help. 

yvonne


----------

